# Do you think microwave ovens are safe?



## R. Zimm (May 3, 2013)

My wife has been saying "I don't like microwaves, I think they are dangerous. When this one dies that's it!"

Well, guess what, it died last week so she got her wish! I don't think they are a problem but she has researched it and I have not so there's that.

Do any of you feel that microwave ovens are dangerous and if so, how?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2013)

I think microwave ovens are okay for heating things up, or boiling water.  I feel there's problems when actually trying to cook things, because small areas can get extreme heat, while others remain undercooked.  Also, microwaving certain soft plastic containers can be problematic, as they can leech out dangerous chemicals and incorporate them into the food.

I wouldn't give up my microwave, but I do take some precautions when using it.  I just use it to defrost or warm things, or prepare frozen foods made for microwave ovens.  I try not to warm things in Tupperware type plastics, as they are very soft.  I'll transfer the food into dishes that are microwave safe instead. I won't warm any beverages in cups made in China, because I've heard that the lead and other chemicals in them may contaminate the drink.


----------



## That Guy (May 4, 2013)




----------



## R. Zimm (May 4, 2013)

We only heat up water and MW meals (oops, used to). I think another part of the issue is heating food up in various types of plastic containers. I now remember my wife talking about that issue.


----------



## That Guy (May 4, 2013)

Don't have one but have been "shopping".  Have read about plastic and that's a concern.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2013)

Even though we still microwave them sometimes, plastics in the microwave are not a good idea...http://www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/updates/update0706a.shtml


----------



## FishWisher (May 5, 2013)

Nothing is unsafe any more! Our ever-present Nanny Government sees to that for us:

http://www.health.harvard.edu/healthbeat/HEALTHbeat_081606.htm

Eat, drink and be merry! Tomorrow we all die from too much government!


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> Eat, drink and be merry! Tomorrow we all die from too much government!



Governments are created by the wealthy to keep the poor from eating them...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 5, 2013)

I'd heard a couple of years ago that it was important to observe the "Let sit one minute after cooking" warning that most frozen foods contain, because for roughly that amount of time the cooked item is re-radiating some kind of harmful energy.

My physics isn't strong enough to yay or nay this, but I have my suspicions, so I always do just that.



			
				FishWisher said:
			
		

> Eat, drink and be merry!



I misunderstood that phrase for years.

... that explains my wearing a dress to the taverns ...


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2013)

Everything radiates.  Some things are just better than others.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 5, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Everything radiates.  Some things are just better than others.



So... you're saying that my horrible "breakfast sandwich", consisting of 2 pieces of squashed bread-like substance slapped over a clone-egg and a thin slice of near-sausage, having been bombarded with 950 Joules of energy every second for 60 seconds ...

... might actually be capable of re-radiating as much ionic energy as, say, a slice of re-heated Domino's pepperoni pizza? 

Wow ... where's that bong?


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2013)

When you pump a system with energy, it will increase its production of radiation.  IE; sparking that bong...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 5, 2013)

Don't know if it's true or not, but Roomie just told me that if you have a stent or heart pump (pace-maker) you shouldn't stand too close to the microwave when it's running ... 

Time for some experiments! BWAH-hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Knightofalbion (May 7, 2013)

I've never used one and have no plans to ever do so. I don't feel microwaved food is healthy.
I stand to be corrected but I believe I'm right in saying microwaves are banned in Russia.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 8, 2013)

We use our microwave all the time, mostly for re-heating leftovers. 

Using plastics in the microwave should be avoided, but I confess we do it sometimes.


----------



## TWHRider (May 8, 2013)

I have used microwaves to re-heat things since 1970.

I learned early-on microwaves and plastic don't mix but then, plastic doesn't do well in a conventional oven either.

I still use a microwave. I don't know if I am any less healthy after 43 years of daily, albeit not hard core, use but at this juncture, I'm not changing my ways.  Perish the thought this current microwave bites the dust, I'll be hunting down whatever replacement will fit in its spot and that Consumer Reports feels is worthy of my money


----------



## SifuPhil (May 8, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I have used microwaves to re-heat things since 1970.
> 
> I learned early-on microwaves and plastic don't mix but then, plastic doesn't do well in a conventional oven either.
> 
> I still use a microwave. I don't know if I am any less healthy after 43 years of daily, albeit not hard core, use but at this juncture, I'm not changing my ways.  Perish the thought this current microwave bites the dust, I'll be hunting down whatever replacement will fit in its spot and that Consumer Reports feels is worthy of my money



Same here. If it hasn't killed me by now, perhaps it's because the melted polymers are coating my joints and allowing me greater flexibility in my old age. 

Like any other tool, it has its place. For a single guy it can be a blessing - it takes the place of a wife, but without all the noise.

*runs and hides*


----------



## TWHRider (May 8, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> - it takes the place of a wife, but without all the noise.
> 
> *runs and hides*



The polymers haven't glued your brain cells together - your intelligence and smarts are still intact - lollol


----------



## That Guy (May 8, 2013)

I use the power of the mind to heat my leftovers...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I use the power of the mind to heat my leftovers...



I'm reminded by this of the movie version of Dune (it isn't in the books), where the evil mentat recites his mantra:

_It is by will alone I set my mind in motion. It is by the juice of  sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, the stains  become a warning. It is by will alone I set my mind in motion._

Of course, in this case it would probably be more like:

_It is by will alone I heat my chicken nuggets. It is by their defrosted juice that the skin warms up, the insides boil, the smell becomes alluring. It is by will alone I heat my chicken nuggets.

_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 8, 2013)

I used to cook all my veggies in the microwave (like broccoli ), and they always looked so green and healthy, so I thought it had to be much better than cooking them in a pot on the stove. Then I read that any food that is cooked in the microwave will love almost all of its vitamins, and health giving properties, even though it looks beautiful. So I no longer use the microwave for much of anything. I bought an electric hot pot for hot water, and I have one of those little folding metal steamer thingies to cook my broccoli on the stove. 
I do use it to warm up something, or for popcorn, but that is about all that I do with it anymore. 
Once you get used to not cooking anything in the microwave, the other ways work just as well, and about as fast. I also have a Corningware plate that I use for the microwave, because the plastic is also supposed to be and when it is microwaved.  I am sure it would be better not to use it at all, but at least I have cut way down on my use of it.


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

Ahhh, Dune!  Loved the books but the movie put me to sleep...


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Ahhh, Dune!  Loved the books but the movie put me to sleep...



They actually came out with an updated version of the movie (David Lynch, I think?) and now there's yet another one in development supposedly for 2014 ... as for the books, I did alright with _Dune_, but after a while there were just TOO many sequels to get through - _Dune, God Emperor, Children of Dune, Messiah, A Fistful of Dune, For a Few Dunes More_ - it just seemed never-ending and at the time I was studying for my degree, so I couldn't justify freeing-up the time to read them all.


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2013)

As I was commenting on Dune, the same thought about too, too many sequels was running around my brain.  As for the degree chasing required reading . . . I was famous for standing outside the lecture "speed reading" through the assigned chapters.  

Now, back to the question at hand.  Are microwaves dangerous?  Yes.  So is your car if used improperly...


----------

